# The Walking Dead, 4^ Stagione!!!



## Freddy Manson (20 Luglio 2013)

Trailer della quarta stagione di The Walkind Dead. 

Quando inizierà? Ad Ottobre

Video







Aiuto.

Non resisto fino ad Ottobre.


----------



## admin (20 Luglio 2013)

Pietà!


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Luglio 2013)

La terza stagione mi ha fatto letteralmente vomitare, speriamo si riprenda un pò.


----------



## Miro (20 Luglio 2013)

Sarà l'ennesima porcheria di stagione o invertiranno la rotta?


----------



## The Ripper (20 Luglio 2013)

preferivo una serie horror, ma devo dire che l'horror drama funziona benissimo. attira un pubblico anche più ampio.
spero comunque in un po' di azione in più.


----------



## Jino (20 Luglio 2013)

Non l'ho mai guardato, val la pena guardare dalla prima serie?


----------



## Livestrong (20 Luglio 2013)

Se vi aspettate l'azione abbandonate pure la serie, ho letto che hanno intenzione di continuare a farla per tanti e tanti anni p, perché potenzialmente é una serie tv senza fine. Si proseguirà dunque sulla strada del drama, senza approfondire cause o un'eventuale cura.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pietà!



Non ti va proprio giù, eh???


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Luglio 2013)

La seconda metà della terza stagione è stata molto deludente, ma continuo ad apprezzare la serie.

Il trailer secondo me è un po' spoileroso.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Luglio 2013)




----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Ottobre 2013)

Prima serie mostruosa , seconda un po' traballante ... Ora mi sparo la terza e poi la quarta in diretta su sky


----------



## juventino (7 Ottobre 2013)

Ragazzi lasciate perdere la serie e leggete il fumetto, che vi assicuro merita tantissimo!


----------



## admin (7 Ottobre 2013)

Sai che sonni!


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Ottobre 2013)

Tra 10 minuti inizia la 4a stagione su Fox.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tra 10 minuti inizia la 4a stagione su Fox.



Appena finito di vedere il primo episodio


----------



## BB7 (14 Ottobre 2013)

La stanno pubblicizzando in una maniera indecente da mesi


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Ottobre 2013)

Puntata particolare, allora



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Il ragazzo infetto, dovuto all'acqua contaminata, farà scattare il pandemonio all'interno della prigione.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Ottobre 2013)

Beh dai parte discretamente bene questa stagione.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Beh dai parte discretamente bene questa stagione.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Non m'è piaciuta la parte della ragazza che voleva uccidere Rick per darlo in pasto al marito. Troppo forzata la cosa.


.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Era anche abbastanza scontata la cosa


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Era anche abbastanza scontata la cosa



Infatti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Infatti.



Comunque WD è questo, inutile aspettarsi di più o chissà cosa.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Comunque WD è questo, inutile aspettarsi di più o chissà cosa.



Credo possa esserci maggiore movimento rispetto al terza stagione, che è stata un passo in avanti rispetto l'orrenda seconda stagione, ma non paragonabile alla prima, stupenda.


----------



## AndrasWave (21 Ottobre 2013)

A me continua a piacere..


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Ottobre 2013)

sono alla fine della terza serie <3 a me piace UN CASINO ..


----------



## AndrasWave (22 Ottobre 2013)

Per ora l'inizio della quarta serie promette bene.. Anche il secondo episodio mi ha soddisfatto, anche più del primo..


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Ottobre 2013)

Si, decisamente più interessante il 2° episodio.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Ottobre 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Chi ha bruciato i due malati, ha il mio rispetto. Tanto non si avrebbe trovano nessuna cura e sarebbe degravata la situazione. E Jack meno male che torna a fare quello che faceva prima, l'agricoltore si era messo a fare 


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Chi ha bruciato i due malati, ha il mio rispetto. Tanto non si avrebbe trovano nessuna cura e sarebbe degravata la situazione. E Jack meno male che torna a fare quello che faceva prima, l'agricoltore si era messo a fare



Degravare??? 

Comunque



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



il nero mo s'incazza. Gli hanno ammazzato la donna.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Degravare???
> 
> Comunque
> 
> ...



Ah non esiste quel verbo? Allora scusa 

Comunque



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Peni suoi, o lei o tutti quanti facevano una brutta fina. Ovviamente andrà ad incacchiarsi da jack (o rick?) non ricordo il nome, lo sceriffo che penso non c'entri niente. Ma ovviamente si incavolerà con lui


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Ottobre 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Seconda puntata un po' noiosa per i miei gusti, buttarla sul fatto dell'epidemia non mi sembra una gran trovata e tra l'altro non è per niente originale.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ah non esiste quel verbo? Allora scusa
> 
> Comunque
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Si chiama Rick. Non ricordi dopo 4 stagioni???


----------



## Stex (22 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ah non esiste quel verbo? Allora scusa
> 
> Comunque
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



ho paura che anche il nero si ammali visto che limonava alla grande con la tipa....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Ottobre 2013)

Per me questo episodio è stato uno dei migliori della serie.
Notate come stanno cercando di dare a tutti i personaggi, anche quelli inutili nelle scorse stagioni come Beth, Carol e Michonne (fino ad ora una ninja buttata random nella mischia) una loro profondità.

Siamo solo agli inizi ma questa quarta stagione mi ricorda un po' la prima.


----------



## Devil May Cry (22 Ottobre 2013)

Spoileratemi pure la puntata,cosi forse non perderò il mio tempo a guardare questa serie che secondo me fa sempre più schifo.


----------



## Butcher (23 Ottobre 2013)

Finalmente migliora tantissimo.


----------



## O Animal (28 Ottobre 2013)

Che lentezza stasera... Odio le puntate interlocutorie per portare avanti la serie...


----------



## Stex (29 Ottobre 2013)

ma il governatore?


----------



## DevilAway (29 Ottobre 2013)

[OT] Per un attimo ho pensato il topic trattasse di Constant...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (1 Novembre 2013)

l'unica differenza fra questo 'serial' e 'un posto al sole' è che a posillipo non è ancora avvenuta un'invasione zombi.


----------



## Snape (1 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> l'unica differenza fra questo 'serial' e 'un posto al sole' è che a posillipo non è ancora avvenuta un'invasione zombi.



Perchè in twd si ?


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Novembre 2013)

L'ennesima puntata interlocutoria.


----------



## Stex (5 Novembre 2013)

inutile


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Novembre 2013)

A me il telefilm piace però l'ultimo episodio è indifendibile


----------



## AndrasWave (12 Novembre 2013)

Dopo la noia della puntata scorsa nuova puntata molto interessante con finale a sorpresa..


----------



## Freddy Manson (13 Novembre 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



E' risbucato, lo stronz0...


----------



## Stex (19 Novembre 2013)

chi ha visto la puntata ieri sera??


----------



## Gekyn (19 Novembre 2013)

puntata interlocutoria


----------



## Stex (19 Novembre 2013)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> puntata interlocutoria



cioe a saperlo prima andavo a letto..


----------



## Butcher (19 Novembre 2013)

E bhe, in qualche modo dovevano ripresentare il governatore.


----------



## O Animal (29 Novembre 2013)

Due puntate veramente inutili, un'altra stagione con pochissime idee. Se ripenso alla prima stagione ad Atlanta mi rendo conto di come si siano seduti sugli allori gli sceneggiatori e abbiano rovinato un impianto narrativo più unico che raro...


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Novembre 2013)

Per la cronaca il 2 Dicembre andrà in onda l'ultima puntata o meglio ci sarà un stop credo di qualche mese prima delle ultime otto puntate della 4a stagione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Novembre 2013)

Ovviamente hanno finito le idee e stanno allungando il brodino... però , un mio amico che sta leggendo il fumetto mi ha detto ... vedrai cosa succede poi alla nera ( non ricordo il nome ) .. quindi sono fiducioso


----------



## Gekyn (3 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ovviamente hanno finito le idee e stanno allungando il brodino... però , un mio amico che sta leggendo il fumetto mi ha detto ... vedrai cosa succede poi alla nera ( non ricordo il nome ) .. quindi sono fiducioso



intendi minchionne...da quello che ho sentito dire, la serie discosta dal fumetto.

Cmq ci sono volute 7 puntate per vedere qualcosa di carino


----------



## Butcher (5 Dicembre 2013)

Bhe direi che è avvenuto ciò che volevate!


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Dicembre 2013)

Io ho abbandonato dopo la seconda puntata della quarta stagione, mi consigliate di riprenderla?


----------



## O Animal (6 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Io ho abbandonato dopo la seconda puntata della quarta stagione, mi consigliate di riprenderla?



Guarda pure direttamente l'ultima puntata che è la migliore.. Gli altri episodi sono inutili..


----------



## admin (6 Dicembre 2013)

Io l'ho abbandonata da un bel pò, la quarta non l'ho nemmeno iniziata.

Non riesco a capire come faccia questa serie ad avere tutto questo seguito. E' una porcheria.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io l'ho abbandonata da un bel pò, la quarta non l'ho nemmeno iniziata.
> 
> Non riesco a capire come faccia questa serie ad avere tutto questo seguito. E' una porcheria.



Sarà che l'ambientazione attira.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Dicembre 2013)

Prime otto puntate pessime.
Avrebbero dovuto ingaggiare degli sceneggiatori decenti;quelli attuali sembrano usciti da Boris.


----------



## Pamparulez (30 Dicembre 2013)

Tranne l'ultima puntata anche la quarta serie è pessima. Vivono SOLO di rendita per la bella prima serie. Io sono tra quelli che PURTROPPO però non smette di guardarlo sperando che riprenda..


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Dicembre 2013)

Pamparulez ha scritto:


> Tranne l'ultima puntata anche la quarta serie è pessima. Vivono SOLO di rendita per la bella prima serie. Io sono tra quelli che PURTROPPO però non smette di guardarlo sperando che riprenda..



Vale la pena di vederlo perché ci sono gli zombie e il lunedi sera non c'è niente da fare.

Il livello di questa quarta stagione è molto basso,infatti. Gli sceneggiatori fanno pena: la trama è piena zeppa di plot holes e di forzature,e i personaggi sono poco interessanti.


----------



## vota DC (30 Dicembre 2013)

Pamparulez ha scritto:


> Tranne l'ultima puntata anche la quarta serie è pessima. Vivono SOLO di rendita per la bella prima serie. Io sono tra quelli che PURTROPPO però non smette di guardarlo sperando che riprenda..



Ma almeno è al livello dell'inizio della terza serie o delle ultimissime puntate della seconda?


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Gennaio 2014)

quando riprende ?


----------



## O Animal (9 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> quando riprende ?



10 febbraio... Adesso ripartono con qualche replica...


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Febbraio 2014)

Boh forse si incomcia ad intravedere la fine


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Parlo dello scienziato che sa tutto... ma poi i due litigano mentre gli zombie arrivano  ed il cinese? Che balle stavano andando a Washigton e finalmente si iniziava a parlare di come risolvere il problema.. ed invece sto cinese


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2014)

[MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] dici che sia l'ultima stagione?


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] dici che sia l'ultima stagione?



No no.. ma credo che la prossima, la numero 5, sarà l'ultima ..


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Marzo 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Boh forse si incomcia ad intravedere la fine
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



Si, penso che davvero la serie vada verso un epilogo, che non sarà a breve, però arriverà.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Marzo 2014)

l'ultima puntata mi è piaciuta.. quella prima un pò piatta ma l'ultima paura..


----------



## vota DC (3 Marzo 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Boh forse si incomcia ad intravedere la fine
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



Attenzione che è spoiler non solo di quello che è successo nella serie, ma di quello che potrebbe succedere se la serie segue i fumetti (non è detto, ad esempio la figlia di Carol nei fumetti è ancora viva)


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Se è quello che credo, si tratta di un truffatore. A Washington nel fumetto è inizialmente noiosissimo, poi però c'è una guerra con ben quattro città coinvolte ed è una figata. Il fumetto è a quel punto.


----------



## Stex (3 Marzo 2014)

noiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Gekyn (4 Marzo 2014)

la metterei nella top three del puntante più brutte!!


----------



## O Animal (4 Marzo 2014)

Mi chiedo per quale motivo sto continuando a guardarlo che dalla seconda stagione fa hahare.. forse sono solo affascinato dagli zombie...


----------



## Frikez (19 Marzo 2014)

Ma la bambina psicopatica?


----------



## O Animal (20 Marzo 2014)

Finalmente una bella puntata... Alleluia...


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma la bambina psicopatica?



E' stata una puntata particolare.


----------



## Tobi (25 Marzo 2014)

Penultima puntata molto interessante.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Marzo 2014)

a me piace. STOP.
Certo...l'horror drama rende il tutto un po' troppo noioso, ma una serie horror (con puntate collegate tra loro) è praticamente impossibile, soprattutto quando di mezzo ci sono gli zombie.
Una cosa che dico spesso dei film di zombie, almeno fatti bene, il ritmo è pari all'andamento barcollante di uno zombie.
Il ritmo non deve essere alto nei film di zombie, altrimenti diventa un action-horror. L'unico modo per tenere alto il ritmo e non cadere nell'action è metterci qualche elemento comico o comunque "leggero" in stile Zombieland.

Altrimenti metti "zombie veloci" come in 28 giorni dopo e puoi anche avere ritmi più massicci. E' proprio una questione tecnica di regia.
Che ben vengo l'horror drama, se vuol dire portare sul piccolo schermo gli zombie, che mai come adesso, hanno bisogno di "resuscitare".


----------



## Frikez (27 Marzo 2014)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma la biondina che fine ha fatto? L'hanno rapita gli alieni?
Sicuramente nell'ultimo episodio si ritroveranno tutti a Terminus però mi aspetto qualche colpo di scena


----------



## Brain84 (29 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Secondo me la tipa che cucinava al Terminus ha qualcosa che non va, tutta la struttura ha qualcosa che non va..nessuno Zombie si avvicina? eppure i cancelli erano aperti..molto strano


----------



## Frikez (1 Aprile 2014)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Sono arrivati i cannibali 

E Rick si è i n c a z z a t o


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



"Vogliono fregare la gente sbagliata"


----------



## Butcher (1 Aprile 2014)

Grande finale! Ora non resta che aspettare ottobre, nel frattempo ricomincia Game of Thrones


----------



## Frikez (1 Aprile 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Grande finale! Ora non resta che aspettare ottobre, nel frattempo ricomincia Game of Thrones



 peccato che GoT duri soltanto 2 mesi.


----------



## andre (1 Aprile 2014)

Bellissima l'ultima puntata, anche se ti lascia l'amaro in bocca. La stagione 5 promette bene!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Aprile 2014)

Noiosissimo a mio avviso


----------



## O Animal (1 Aprile 2014)

Il peggior finale di stagione mai visto in una serie tv... Come fate a dire che era bella? Vi giuro, mai visto niente di peggio... Niente pathos, niente sorprese, niente colpi di scena.. Sembrava una puntata come un'altra...

Stagione veramente bruttissima in cui salvo solo la puntata della bimba pazza...


----------



## Bawert (1 Aprile 2014)

Bella puntata ma finale da mid-season. Hanno cannato completamente


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La distruzione della prigione doveva essere la fine della 3 serie


----------



## Stex (2 Aprile 2014)

solo la 2 stagione è stata piu ****osa. che han fatto in questa? camminato x arrivare da qualche parte... potevamo fare 3 puntate che era la stessa cosa...


----------



## juventino (2 Aprile 2014)

Ho visto le prime tre stagione e:
-La prima è carina, dai
-La seconda è mediocre
-La terza è un calcio nelle palle

Stavo pensando di cominciare la quarta, ma a giudicare dai commenti credo che non ne valga la pena.


----------



## Mou (5 Aprile 2014)

Sono alla 4x03. Mi sono bevuto le stagioni in 3 giorni... A me piace.


----------



## Butcher (5 Aprile 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Sono alla 4x03. *Mi sono bevuto le stagioni in 3 giorni*... A me piace.



Complimenti


----------



## Mou (5 Aprile 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Complimenti



Mi ha preso! Non capisco esattamente le critiche portate al telefilm nel topic


----------



## Butcher (5 Aprile 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Mi ha preso! Non capisco esattamente le critiche portate al telefilm nel topic



Ma infatti non capisco neanche io tutto questo astio generale verso TWD.
E' una serie che necessita di "punti morti" e di puntate più lente, introspettive, altrimenti sarebbe solo uno splatter, uccidi, uccidi, uccidi. Sarebbe ancora più noioso e banale.

In giro sulla rete non ti dico che commenti negativi ho trovato (non su questo forum). Gente che critica senza nemmeno capire gli episodi, quello che accade e perché accade. Bah.


----------



## Mou (5 Aprile 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ma infatti non capisco neanche io tutto questo astio generale verso TWD.
> E' una serie che necessita di "punti morti" e di puntate più lente, introspettive, altrimenti sarebbe solo uno splatter, uccidi, uccidi, uccidi. Sarebbe ancora più noioso e banale.
> 
> In giro sulla rete non ti dico che commenti negativi ho trovato (non su questo forum). Gente che critica senza nemmeno capire gli episodi, quello che accade e perché accade. Bah.



Anche io sto leggendo su blog specializzati critiche totali a seconda, terza e quarta stagione. Secondo me molti critici si avvicinano alla serie guardandola con un occhio a Breaking Bad, quindi avendo un capolavoro come metro di riferimento. Io non mi accosto a TWD così, perché non lo trovo fruttuoso. È chiaro che se cerco qui quella maestria e quella raffinatezza narrative, quella profondità psicologica, rimango malissimo: io voglio solo seguire una serie sull'apocalisse zombie, con la giuste dose di sangue (ammetto che ne vorrei un po' di più, ma ho letto che AMC è restia a inserire sequenze particolarmente splatter e di sesso). Anche per me narrativamente va data una svolta, magari ponendo l'attenzione sulla natura della malattia o su un suo rimedio, perché in questo momento la serie è semplicemente una sopravvivenza a vista, con alcuni personaggi che muoiono e altri che ne arrivano.
Serve un cambio di rotta ma sono sereno, alcuni personaggi come Rick, Daryl e Tyreese sono di culto e guardo la serie con piacere, in attesa.


----------



## Butcher (5 Aprile 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Anche io sto leggendo su blog specializzati critiche totali a seconda, terza e quarta stagione. Secondo me molti critici si avvicinano alla serie guardandola con un occhio a Breaking Bad, quindi avendo un capolavoro come metro di riferimento. Io non mi accosto a TWD così, perché non lo trovo fruttuoso. È chiaro che se cerco qui quella maestria e quella raffinatezza narrative, quella profondità psicologica, rimango malissimo: io voglio solo seguire una serie sull'apocalisse zombie, con la giuste dose di sangue (ammetto che ne vorrei un po' di più, ma ho letto che AMC è restia a inserire sequenze particolarmente splatter e di sesso). Anche per me narrativamente va data una svolta, magari ponendo l'attenzione sulla natura della malattia o su un suo rimedio, perché in questo momento la serie è semplicemente una sopravvivenza a vista, con alcuni personaggi che muoiono e altri che ne arrivano.
> Serve un cambio di rotta ma sono sereno, alcuni personaggi come Rick, Daryl e Tyreese sono di culto e guardo la serie con piacere, in attesa.



Ecco, fare questi paragoni è erratissimo. Ogni serie va vista e presa per quello che è, il target che ha, la storia che racconta. Ovvio che alla fine, da un punto di vista puramente tecnico, ci siano serie superiori (come appunto BB) ma alla fin fine importa davvero? 

Sul secondo punto, ahinoi, ti devo dare una brutta notizia. La natura della malattia non si scoprirà (al momento) se si segue il filone narrativo del fumetto. Questo è l'unico punto negativo che io trovo in TWD: il rischio di tirarla troppo per le lunghe; si DEVE trovare una fine, quantomeno per questo gruppo di sopravvissuti.


----------



## Mou (5 Aprile 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ecco, fare questi paragoni è erratissimo. Ogni serie va vista e presa per quello che è, il target che ha, la storia che racconta. Ovvio che alla fine, da un punto di vista puramente tecnico, ci siano serie superiori (come appunto BB) ma alla fin fine importa davvero?
> 
> Sul secondo punto, ahinoi, ti devo dare una brutta notizia. La natura della malattia non si scoprirà (al momento) se si segue il filone narrativo del fumetto. Questo è l'unico punto negativo che io trovo in TWD: il rischio di tirarla troppo per le lunghe; si DEVE trovare una fine, quantomeno per questo gruppo di sopravvissuti.



Questa news non mi piace proprio  senza una "caccia alla cura/spiegazione" secondo me il tutto perde senso, potenzialmente potrebbero esserci 100 stagioni di sola sopravvivenza.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Aprile 2014)

Come faccio fino a ottobre ??


Comunque io a breaking bad lo preferisco, nettamente pure.

Questione di personaggi, il terrificante heisenberg frigna ogni 2 puntate


----------



## Mou (5 Aprile 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Come faccio fino a ottobre ??
> 
> 
> Comunque io a breaking bad lo preferisco, nettamente pure.
> ...



Beh, la scarsa profondità dei personaggi di Walking Dead è abbastanza eclatante. Da quel punto di vista si salvano solo Daryl e in minima parte Rick...


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Aprile 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Beh, la scarsa profondità dei personaggi di Walking Dead è abbastanza eclatante. Da quel punto di vista si salvano solo Daryl e in minima parte Rick...



The Walking Dead è su Rick, il resto ( per quanto possano appassionare i fan Michonne e Daryl ) viene sempre un gradino sotto.


----------



## Butcher (6 Aprile 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Beh, la scarsa profondità dei personaggi di Walking Dead è abbastanza eclatante. Da quel punto di vista si salvano solo Daryl e in minima parte Rick...



Poi se approfondiscono i personaggi la gente dice che lo show fa schifo...


----------



## Mou (6 Aprile 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> The Walking Dead è su Rick, il resto ( per quanto possano appassionare i fan Michonne e Daryl ) viene sempre un gradino sotto.



Rick stesso non è un mostro di profondità, né per la prestazione recitativa dell'attore né per il personaggio stesso. Ma a me va bene così, forse anche il faccio l'errore di pensare sempre a Breaking Bad, dove il divo è uno, WW, ma tutti gli altri sono studiati e recitati in modo altissimo.


----------



## Mou (6 Aprile 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Poi se approfondiscono i personaggi la gente dice che lo show fa schifo...



Gli spettatori si dividono fra fan dello splatter e esigenti di trame "romantiche"... Io sono esattamente a metà e mi sta bene, ma è comunque una serie che può essere migliorata. Per esempio, molte puntate sono filler... Troppe, sembra di guardare Naruto


----------



## Bawert (6 Aprile 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Beh, la scarsa profondità dei personaggi di Walking Dead è abbastanza eclatante. Da quel punto di vista si salvano solo Daryl e in minima parte Rick...



Nella seconda metà della 4 hanno iniziato a dare profondità ai personaggi, infatti Michonne all'invio era nulla mentre adesso la stiamo conoscendo sempre di più...


----------



## Mou (6 Aprile 2014)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Nella seconda metà della 4 hanno iniziato a dare profondità ai personaggi, infatti Michonne all'invio era nulla mentre adesso la stiamo conoscendo sempre di più...



La storia del Governatore si poteva benissimo chiudere nella terza, invece la prima metà della quarta è ancora su di lui praticamente... Una follia. Speriamo bene per i personaggi, per esempio io sono un fan di Michonne e Tyreese e ho apprezzato la loro maggiore "importanza"...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Aprile 2014)

Appena visto il finale di stagione, davvero un ottimo episodio!
Il problema di queste serie però sono le troppe puntate inutili, alcune puntate le ho guardate con avazamento veloce... 
E' un vero peccato perché la serie potrebbe essere decisamente migliore di quello che è, come ha già scritto qualcuno, troppi "filler", cosa che fa passare la voglia dopo un po'. 
Quasi 3/4 dell'intera serie son così, non possono continuare a piazzare quei 4/5 episodi ottimi e poi sempre il nulla...


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2014)

È diverso Breaking Bad, completamente diverso. WW non è un eroe, è un uomo codardo che sopravvive, che ha momenti di clamorosa follia e momenti di disperazione. Rick è diverso:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



ha perso praticamente tutto e nonostante la difficoltà riescono a renderlo quasi umano, sotto spoiler per chi si inoltrasse nella discussione senza sapere niente 



Io sono un gran fifone, ma TWD mi piace, sarà che sono un gran fan di Daryl, la coppia Daryl-biondina era azzeccata, e di Michonne.
Rick è un bel protagonista secondo me.


----------

